# Aquascaping Discussion



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I didn't really know where to put this so I thought here would do haha. But for a good few months, I have really found that aquascaping is an enjoyable art form. I really engage with it and have designed heaps of tropical/freshwater tanks that I wish I had the money to set all of them up. Does anyone have the same hobby? If so, could you post some creations/designs? :-D


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

i am actually right in the middle of one now!!! i have several plants but im still planting and trying to get my water clear :/ but i love doing it


----------

